# Flies/Maggots issues



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys, sorry to bother you so much. Im having problems about flies and maggots this time. My Hedther recently gave birth and now her babies are 10 days old, they look fine and healthy and so is Hedther. But recently ive noticed that flies are going inside the cage and sometimes inside the nest. I dont know what to do coz i cant clean the cage until babies are weaned but i dont want to risk them being with maggots. I always check from time to time, no maggots yet but there are flies. I also try to make them go away from time to time but they seem seem to comeback. I clean and change the bedding that is not within the nest but because i cant touch the bedding near the nest the flies comes back. What should i do? Please help. Oh please please. (


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Change and clean their bedding, place a moving fan to sway away the smell and the flies and put a lemon slice on top of their cage. Fresh air and fresh scents keep the flies away.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I cant change the bedding near the nest right? 
Meaning i cant fully change all of the beddings yet right? The babies are only 10 days old. 
Thank you about the lemon tip. Ill try that.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

What i did before was take out mommy first then scoop out the babies along with some of the old bedding using a plastic hand shovel or a small plastic tub (do not touch them directly yet) and proceed with cleaning. After that, return babies first then introduce mommy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have flies, why not use screen to keep them out of the cage? Depending on what type of cage you use, there are screens that have elastic around the edges, meant for putting over baby strollers and carriages. I've used one when we used to take my daughters bunny camping with us. Works great and is cheap and easy to use.

Amazon.com: Jeep Netting for Stroller or Infant Carrier: Baby


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks Nancy, ill try to find one or make coz im not sure if there is any in my country. Ill try to find one tho. Thank you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Look in the baby departments. They are very common here and we don't have the number of flies and bugs that I can imagine a hot climate such as yours would have. Good Luck. :smile:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You're right that you can't change the bedding in the nest, its dangerous to the babies to disturb it. Hopefully Nancy's suggestion will work, or you might be able to make something with some window screen.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks again Nancy. Yeah, ill try to look for it this weekend. Im still busy with work lately so i cant go to the mall yet.
Thanks nikki. Ive read here that i shouldnt touch the nest so im trying hard to keep the flies away from their house. Im so tempted to clean it but i manage to resist cleaning it for the sake of the babies. I would really try to make a screen of some sort if i cant find something similar or the same as what Nancy is suggesting.
Thanks Nancy and nikki.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why not phone around rather than going to look. Ask for the baby department and ask if they have baby carriage or stroller bug nets. 

If you don't have any luck, you may find it in a fabric store. They sell the net by the yard/meter. It wouldn't have the elastic but that really doesn't matter. 

Or just by window screen. It's not as wide and is stiffer and wouldn't conform to the cage as easily as the cloth mesh it's would still keep the bugs out.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey thanks for all your help. The flies problem seemed to be solved without any more problems. I think the flies just got tired and gave up. The babies are healthy and they started going out of their cave now and starts roaming around the house/cage. They are giving their mom a hard time chasing them around and bringing them back to the nest. Sometims the mom just get tired and lay down around the cage and let them have their milk on that spot. Its really fun to watch. Lol
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## YTS (Oct 29, 2021)

Hedther27 said:


> Hi guys, sorry to bother you so much. Im having problems about flies and maggots this time. My Hedther recently gave birth and now her babies are 10 days old, they look fine and healthy and so is Hedther. But recently ive noticed that flies are going inside the cage and sometimes inside the nest. I dont know what to do coz i cant clean the cage until babies are weaned but i dont want to risk them being with maggots. I always check from time to time, no maggots yet but there are flies. I also try to make them go away from time to time but they seem seem to comeback. I clean and change the bedding that is not within the nest but because i cant touch the bedding near the nest the flies comes back. What should i do? Please help. Oh please please. (


I am having the same problem, and i do not know what to do. Did you find a solution


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

YTS, start a new thread with your situation. Include what kind of bedding, what is going on etc. So that we can try to help you out. The OP here hasn't visited the forum since 2014.


----------

